# الهندسة الصناعية في كندا أين أجدهاااااااااااااااا



## jarbou (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

أرحب بأعضاء قسم الهندسة الصناعية و أشكرهم جزيل الشكر على هذه الجهود الجبارة التي يقومون بها لخدمة اللأعضاء ولقد إستفدت كثيرا من هذا القسم من خلال دراستي في الجامعه ومتابعة الجديد في المنتدى..

الحاصل أنني طالب في الهندسة الصناعية في إحدى جامعات السعودية وأكملت المواد الدراسي العامة بأكملها من رياضيات وفيزياء وكيمياء وبرمجة وكهرب وبعض المواد في الهندسة الصناعية مثل الإحصاء والإحتمالات و مادة الطرق العددية (numircal methods) وفي الفصل القادم سأبداء في مواد التخصص 

أقول الحاصل أيه الأحبه من عنوان هذه الرساله أنني حصلتلي ضروف تستدعي ذهابي إلى كندا بالذات وسأكمل الدراسة هناك على حسابي الخاص 

المشكله أنني لم أجد بعد بحث متعب جدا تخصص الهندسة الصناعية هناك ...

ولكني وجدت تخصص أسمه بحوث العمليات لكنه بعيد عن التخصص والمواد التي أنا عليها 

فأوجه سؤالي لمن درس هناك هل يوجد مثل هذا التخصص هناك لأنني أرغب في التحويل ومعدلة أكبر قدر من المواد التي درستها

لمن لديه المعلومات أرجوا أن يساعدني وأستطيع الـتواصل معه فأنا لدي بعض الأسئلة لم أجد لها أجوبة

وشكرا..........


----------



## lutfi ali (13 أغسطس 2006)

*دراسة الهندسة الصناعية في كندا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز هدا الرابط يحتوي عاي اهم الجامعات التي تدرس الهندسة الصناعية في كندا 
وانا حاليا ادرس في قسم الهندسة الصناعية جامعة ونزر-اونتاريو فادا كان لديك اي سؤال فانا جاهز للاجابة عاي حد علمي ان شاء الله
http://www2.isye.gatech.edu/www-ie/academic/


----------

